# Mag disconnect



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Just a quick question: I haven't handled a P99 in a while and I don't think I ever checked. Does it have a magazine disconnect, will it shoot without the mag? Thanks guys, just sealing the deal with my wife on getting one around Christmas.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

No mag disconnect on the P99's.:smt023


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

thank you, thats all I needed


----------

